# Salary Package - Good or Bad?



## Infallable90 (May 16, 2013)

Hi,

I've been given the chance to move to Dubai with my current employer. They have offered me (including all allowances) a monthly salary of 22968 AED.

Is it possible to live a good lifestyle on this salary?

All housing etc. will be paid for by myself, I'm a single guy so no schooling etc.

Im not concerned whether its good based on my experience / type of job etc. just whether it's 'liveable'!

thanks in advance


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

Infallable90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been given the chance to move to Dubai with my current employer. They have offered me (including all allowances) a monthly salary of 22968 AED.
> 
> ...


How old are you bro? if you’re mid to late 20s you’ll be sweet, if older and must lease a Bentley then no dice.

Also check out the salaries sticky thread


----------



## Infallable90 (May 16, 2013)

zed_kid said:


> How old are you bro? if you’re mid to late 20s you’ll be sweet, if older and must lease a Bentley then no dice.
> 
> Also check out the salaries sticky thread


I'm actually in my early 20s! 22 and a half years old 

I should add that when I say 'good life style' I mean a nice apartment, able to go out at weekends, join a gym, go out for meals etc...**** driving a bentley on the roads in Dubai


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

"Liveable" is a matter of perspective... there are people in the ME who "live" on 2,500 per month, and that's after they send more than half of that back to their wife and four kids who are still in the sub continent... there are people who make 60,000 a month and don't end up saving a dime...


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

Infallable90 said:


> I'm actually in my early 20s! 22 and a half years old
> 
> I should add that when I say 'good life style' I mean a nice apartment, able to go out at weekends, join a gym, go out for meals etc...**** driving a bentley on the roads in Dubai


then yes, you'll be fine. that salary will pay for many brunches and get many women drunk

Im 27 on similar wage and looking to finance a porsche so life is not that tough on circa 20k a month

dont go to too crazy on accommodation though, it can get really expensive really quick


----------



## windross84 (Nov 4, 2012)

You will be fine on that, look in areas like Tecom or JLT for nice but more fairly priced areas to live. If you dont mind living out a bit Sports City is decently priced. Ive been in Tecom for 7 months and find cost of living here fine as long as you make the most of brunches and happy hours to keep social side cost down.


----------



## Infallable90 (May 16, 2013)

imac said:


> "Liveable" is a matter of perspective... there are people in the ME who "live" on 2,500 per month, and that's after they send more than half of that back to their wife and four kids who are still in the sub continent... there are people who make 60,000 a month and don't end up saving a dime...


Okay - Allow me to elaborate: Would I be able to maintain the lifestyle I currently live in the UK - A nice apartment, going out at the weekends with friends to pubs/clubs, going out for the occasional meal, driving, not having to worry too much about being short for utility bills etc, join a gym...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The answer is yes.

As long as you're realistic about what you can afford in terms of rent. Don't yield to the temptation to get a flashy flat for 100K when a 65K flat is sufficient.

However, there is a BUT, as there always is.

The set up costs are quite high in Dubai. You will have to spend a lot of money just to get going. To rent an apartment - rents are paid in 1-4 cheques, so to start with you will have to pony up at least three month's rent, plus the 5% deposit and another 5% of the annual rent to the property agent. Some companies will offer an interest-free rent loan which they deduct from your salary each month. Other companies don't. 

Then there's furnishing the apartment. Then there's the DEWA (utilities) deposit, which is 2,000 AED. 

It all adds up. Just be prepared for it. 




Infallable90 said:


> Okay - Allow me to elaborate: Would I be able to maintain the lifestyle I currently live in the UK - A nice apartment, going out at the weekends with friends to pubs/clubs, going out for the occasional meal, driving, not having to worry too much about being short for utility bills etc, join a gym...


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Infallable90 said:


> Okay - Allow me to elaborate: Would I be able to maintain the lifestyle I currently live in the UK - A nice apartment, going out at the weekends with friends to pubs/clubs, going out for the occasional meal, driving, not having to worry too much about being short for utility bills etc, join a gym...


You can get a decent studio apartment, drive a mid size car, go out for drinks and dinners with your friends at moderately priced bars that have happy hour provided you split the bill, and have mid range utility expenses and probably still save a few thousand each month...

You cant rent a 5 bed villa, cant drive a BMW, cant drink each weekend at the Ritz, cant have dinner parties for your friends once a week at high end restaurants where you foot the bill, cant get the fastest internet available or change your cell phone every 4 months and expect to come out on top... you could look at doing some of these and not others and have 0 savings...


----------



## Infallable90 (May 16, 2013)

imac said:


> You can get a decent studio apartment, drive a mid size car, go out for drinks and dinners with your friends at moderately priced bars that have happy hour provided you split the bill, and have mid range utility expenses and probably still save a few thousand each month...
> 
> You cant rent a 5 bed villa, cant drive a BMW, cant drink each weekend at the Ritz, cant have dinner parties for your friends once a week at high end restaurants where you foot the bill, cant get the fastest internet available or change your cell phone every 4 months and expect to come out on top... you could look at doing some of these and not others and have 0 savings...


That's a great answer  Let's hope I find some friends to go out for drinks with!


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Infallable90 said:


> That's a great answer  Let's hope I find some friends to go out for drinks with!


Well... if you are buying...


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

You’ll be sweet mate, don’t stress. Accommodation will be your biggest expense. If you look for Emaar buildings you’ll get the pool/gym/sauna combo in the building


----------



## AidUK (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Dan, Sorry to hijack this post, but I can't PM you to contact you until I have made 5 posts! Jeez!
So if you can PM me, we can swap contacts. forum rules say I can't post anything on here or the mods will delete the post. I'm hoping I have skinned the cat this way. Talk soon. Aidan


----------

